# WhatsApp on CM9 alpha2



## avidoc1 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm trying to get WhatsApp working on cm9 a2 but get the error 'device not recognized'. I tried changing the build.prop file (GT-I7500 and samsung in place of 'touchpad' and 'hp' ) but no luck.A similar issue is the new update from chrome which renders the tp not compatible.There was a workaround posted in the cm9 a2 forum (originally from xda) http://forum.xda-dev...68&postcount=13 which makes some changes in the build.prop.

Just wondering if anyone can help me sort this issue out as to what changes I need to make in the build.prop file to get whatsapp working and whether this is possible.


----------



## avidoc1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Never mind..Found a workaround!


----------



## thedan55 (Jan 21, 2012)

Care to share the info. I also want to get whatsapp working.

Sent from my ICS CM9 HP Touchpad
Read the first post and the first page 
Use the search button


----------



## avidoc1 (Jan 30, 2012)

hope you got it working


----------

